# Tooth paste / Tooth Brush recommendations?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We use the Petzlife spray and gel. It actually does a much better job than brush and paste. www.petzlife.com ( I think). If you do go with a toothpaste, make sure to buy one made for pets. The floride in human products is toxic to dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't brush my guy's teeth yet (he chews dog bones and gets milkbones and that's enough to keep his teeth clean)... 

But when he gets up in age or starts to show signs of buildup on his teeth, I plan to use the type of tooth brushes that have three sides. Like this one:










Er, but in all reality, you can use a regular toothbrush and just make sure you buy beef or peanut butter flavored canine toothpaste from your regular pet supplies place.

I did the above with the previous goldens and they did have relatively nice and clean teeth when they were old. The one had broken teeth from rock chewing, but that was a different problem...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We've been brushing since he was 8 weeks to get him used to it. Now he sees the toothpaste and he comes running and sits down right in front of me for his weekly brushing. He's sad when it's over.

I have no idea if it's recommended but we got Petrodex Natural Toothpaste For Dogs, the peanut flavour, because they sold it at our local pet food store. It came with a finger brush, and a two-sided toothbrush (big and small). We started with the finger brush and now used the big side of the toothbrush. His breath smells like peanuts and mint afterwards.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Megora said:


> when he gets up in age or starts to show signs of buildup on his teeth, I plan to use the type of tooth brushes that have three sides.


Actually, you want to start brushing before buildup begins. Once it starts, it's a HUGE pain to get off and, in some cases, you need to use a scaler, which is a lot harder than regular brushing and isn't nearly as pleasant for either you or the dog. I always start introducing brushing as soon as teething is over and all of the adult teeth are in.

We usually buy Petrodex enzymatic toothpaste and use an Arm & Hammer Spinbrush. I find that it works much better than a regular manual toothbrush. I brush our dogs' teeth every couple of days. They actually love it.


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> We use the Petzlife spray and gel. It actually does a much better job than brush and paste. www.petzlife.com ( I think). If you do go with a toothpaste, make sure to buy one made for pets. The floride in human products is toxic to dogs.


Um, I've looked it up online and it seems that it's indeed a very powerful product and the best part it's available in the UK.
How do you apply the gel? Do you use a clothe/gauze or do you apply the gel with toothbrush? 

Thanks


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Megora said:


> I don't brush my guy's teeth yet (he chews dog bones and gets milkbones and that's enough to keep his teeth clean)...
> 
> But when he gets up in age or starts to show signs of buildup on his teeth, I plan to use the type of tooth brushes that have three sides. Like this one:
> 
> ...


I agree with Johanna... you need to start brushing BEFORE plaque and build up begin to show. It is much easier to introduce a puppy to a toothbrush/finger brush than an adult. Not to mention, if plaque is already built up, you will never get it off. Brushing will just keep future plaque at bay. FWIW, I used to see this a lot at our vet. hospital. Dentals on adult dogs are expensive. Do your wallet a favor and begin now! 

We use CET Aquadent in the drinking water and I also use the CET toothpaste (with special enzymes) on a finger brush. He loves it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I agree with Johanna... you need to start brushing BEFORE plaque and build up begin to show. It is much easier to introduce a puppy to a toothbrush/finger brush than an adult. Not to mention, if plaque is already built up, you will never get it off. Brushing will just keep future plaque at bay. FWIW, I used to see this a lot at our vet. hospital. Dentals on adult dogs are expensive. Do your wallet a favor and begin now!


I would _never_ have a dental procedure done on my dog, but thankfully I never needed to. As I said, my guys had clean and shiny teeth in old age. It helps giving them things to chew on, dry food only, and then giving them milkbones through life. All of that chewing and crunching keeps the plaque off. 

I do agree that if you do not have a chewer, the daily brushing is absolutely necessary from a young age. We've noticed this with our collie who is only 5 and has nasty teeth and bad breath. I don't know if this has to do with stress, soft food, or possibly his previous owners did not do anything to help keep his teeth healthy.


----------

